# Welchen Rechner?



## Yaglan (8. Januar 2012)

Durch SW Tor habe ich bemerkt das ich wirklich ein neuen Rechner brauche. War dann gleich beim Expert. Der hat mit dann 2 angebote gemacht mit 0% Finanzierung.

Der erste ist ein Zusammengebauter rechner ohne betriebssystem für 1000€

- Geh MIDI ENERMAX Vostok ECa3120-B o.N. [bk]
- Netzteil ATX 650W LC-POWER LC6650GP3 14cm
- MB ASUS 1155 P8P67-M Rev.3.0
- CPU 1155 INTEL Core i5-2500 3,3GHz 6MB 5.0GT/s 95 Box SR00T
- 2 x RAM DDR3 4GB / 1333 Mhz Elixir ORG 512Mx64 CL9
- VGA1024MB PALIT GeForce GTX560 OC mit CUDA
- FLASH SSD 60GB 2,5 CORSAIR Force GT F60 SATA
- HD 3,5 SATAIII 500GB WD 5000AAKX 7200rpm 16MD
- DVD RW SATA 22x22 / DL 12x 12x / RAM 12XLG GH22NS70

Der Andere ist ein Acer Aspire Complett rechner. Mit betriebssystem für 1000€

- Intel Core? i7-2600 Prozessor (3,40GHz, 8MB shared L3 Cache) mit Intel turbo Boost bis zu 3.80GHz
- AMD Radeon? HD 6870
- 16 GB DDR3 Arbeitspeicher
- 2000 GB Festplatte
- 16x DVD-SuperMulti Double Layer,

Wo würdet ihr zuschlagen? und was meint ihr dazu.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2012)

Nirgends! Würde mir leiber bei Alternate was zusammenstellen und dort zusammenbauen lassen. Was die einzelnen Teile angeht, so wirst du hier mit Sicherheit genug Hilfe bekommen.


----------



## Yaglan (8. Januar 2012)

Nun ich brauche zwar einen neuen Rechner aber ich brauche auch was mit 0% Finanzierung. Da ich mir sonst keinen erlauben kann.


----------



## Tilhor (8. Januar 2012)

Nimm nichts davon!
Beide sind total sinnlos zusammengestellt.
Der erste hat ein Chinaböller (das Netzteil) verbaut welches darauf wartet den PC kaputt zu machen.
Der zweite hat nen guten Prozessor, sehr viel RAM (zu viel!) und eine nicht dazu passende Grafikkarte, außerdem sind dort garkeine Angaben zum Netzteil.
Fazit: KAUF DIR KEINE FERTIG-PC's! Die sind ein Haufen Mist!

Alternate und Mindfactory bieten ein Rechnerzusammenbau Service (mit Finanzierung) an.
Bei Alternate ist der Zinssatz 9,9% und bei Mindfactory ist er 8,9%.
Wenn ich wählen würde: Nimm Mindfactory, da sind auch allgemein die Preise niedriger.
Alternate
Mindfactory

Natürlich kostet der Zusammenbau bei beiden Firmen viel, daher würde ich empfehlen im Internet ein paar Tutorials zum Rechner-Zusammenbau zu sehen oder einen
Freund zu fragen der davon Ahnung hat.
Wenn du von uns hier eine Zusammenstellung haben willst: Sag nur bescheid. Es gibt mehr als genug Member im Forum die das freiwillig auf sich nehmen! 

Edit:


Ich habe mal ein Warenkorb erstellt mit einem System welches für SWToR perfekt reichen müsste und auch für andere Titel: Warenkorb Mindfactory
Mit Rechner Zusammenbau (von Mindfactory) sind das ~775&#8364;. Würde da noch ein 8,9% Jahreszins reinpassen?
Wie gesagt: Nehm keine Fertig-Rechner! Du wirst keine Freude dadran haben!


----------



## Yaglan (8. Januar 2012)

Was der Fertig rechner betrifft... Hmm wenn ich mir meinen angucke. 6 Jahre vollste zufriedenheit. Ein Microstar von Medion.

Tjo ich müsste da echt wen für fragen ich habe echt keine ahnung von der heutigen Computer hardware was gut oder schlecht ist.
Ich weiss aber das Aspire eigendlich auch gute rechner baut die lange halten. der Rechner von meinen Bruder ist auch schon 4 Jahre alt und kann alles auf voller leistung spielen. 
Allerdings finde ich das bei den mit der Maus mehr schlecht als recht.

Ich will einfach ein rechner wo ich nächstes jahr auch noch gut mit spielen kann.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Januar 2012)

Dann kauf halt den Kram...

Ich hab mal in einen Acer Pred reingeschaut bei einer Reparatur und kann mich Klos nur anschließen.

Da würd ich das lieber über ein Jahr finanzieren und die 100 Euros Zinsen zahlen um mir dann einen guten Rechner für 900 Euro zu kaufen...


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

Kommt halt auch drauf an, was du noch so zocken willst damit... wenns bei SWTOR bleibt und sonst z.B. nur Browser Games und Internet Surfen, dann brauchste kein Highend Gerät was aufs Gaming abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Yaglan (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe das angebot dieser beider rechner ja genannt weil die der einzige anhaltspunkt sind die ich derzeit habe.
Ok Thilor seinen muss ich mir nochmal angucken.

Selber zusammen suchen ? kann ich schonmal nicht mehr. Ich habe es versucht. 
Was sagste denn zu so einen Acer Pred? abgesehen das die Fasade sehr schnell abgeht?

Wo ich mir mal einen rechner hab zusammen bauen lassen hatte ich mehrere Problem... War aber auch bei einen bekannten.


----------



## Yaglan (9. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kommt halt auch drauf an, was du noch so zocken willst damit... wenns bei SWTOR bleibt und sonst z.B. nur Browser Games und Internet Surfen, dann brauchste kein Highend Gerät was aufs Gaming abgestimmt ist.



Das kommt ganz darauf an was für spiele noch erscheinen. Einzige spiele die mich noch interessieren wären Warhammer spiele. Wenn ein DOW3 kommen würde oder 2013 das Dark millenium.


----------



## Night2010 (9. Januar 2012)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Nimm nichts davon!
> Beide sind total sinnlos zusammengestellt.
> Der erste hat ein Chinaböller (das Netzteil) verbaut welches darauf wartet den PC kaputt zu machen.
> Der zweite hat nen guten Prozessor, sehr viel RAM (zu viel!) und eine nicht dazu passende Grafikkarte, außerdem sind dort garkeine Angaben zum Netzteil.
> Fazit: KAUF DIR KEINE FERTIG-PC's! Die sind ein Haufen Mist!



Wieso sollte die Grafikkarte den nicht dazu passen?
Da ist immerhin ne 6870 drin. Die ist völlig ausreichend.

Der erste Rechner ist ok, nur das Netzteil ist scheisse.
Teuer wegen der SSD.

Beim 2ten wird auch kein gutes NT drin sein.

So sind die Rechner ok.
Wenn das von nem Experten ist, dann soll der dir mal ein anständiges NT rein machen und ein BS dazu.
Wenn du schon Win 7 hast, brauchst du es natürlich nicht.

Ansonsten geht es auch billiger wenn du AMD nimmst.
Da kosten die CPUs etwas weniger und du bekommst schon für 140€ einen 6-Kern, bzw für 180€ einen 8-Kern.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (9. Januar 2012)

Lass dir lieber einen Rechner zusammenbauen für 600bis 700 Euro. Da haste mehr von und eine Finanzierung sollte je nach Laufzeit auch drin sein.


----------



## bemuehung (9. Januar 2012)

würde wenn man schon nicht zusammenstellt evtl. diesen http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46623&agid=1725 empfehlen 

gleich anständiges Netzteil , Katana 3 CPU Kühler , bessere Grafikkarte Gigabyte 560Ti OC , CPU i5-2500*K*, 2TB Platte , relativ gutes Gehäuse

evtl. Betriebsystem und SSD wären nochmal 170-180Euro zusammen ,falls Betreiebsystem vorhanden ca. 90-100 Euro für ne 60/64GB SSD als Systemplatte bzw. lieber ne 120/128GB SSD für ca. 170Euro


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Januar 2012)

Lass die SSD weg, die ist immer noch Luxus, OS drauf und wie schon geschrieben die 10% Zinsen für ein Jahr zahlen.
Kostet auch 1000 Euro und ist Meilen besser.


----------



## Batrok (10. Januar 2012)

Hier hast du au noch ein Anhaltspunkt: http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/praxis/1955515/die_besten_selbstbau_pcs_p2.html

Die SSD kannst aber weg lassen, sind 170 Euro wieder weniger und dafür den doppelten RAM


----------



## Yaglan (10. Januar 2012)

Was ist SSD und ich habe kein betriebssystem zuhause.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Januar 2012)

eine festplatte, auf der vorallem spiele installiert werden um noch einen tick schneller zu sein.

SSD = solid state drive


----------



## Littlecool (10. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> eine festplatte, auf der vorallem spiele installiert werden um noch einen tick schneller zu sein.
> 
> SSD = solid state drive



SSD´s werden vorzugsweise für das OS und ein Paar system programme genutzt.
SSD´s sind für fast alle nicht etwa da um "vorallem spiele" zu installieren, sondern wenn überhaupt sachen wie Adobe etc etc drauf zu hauen.

Eine 32GB SSD würde Theoretisch für das OS reichen, die sind auch nicht so teuer.
64GB haben ein besseres P/L und sind jetzt auch nicht so extrem teuer


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Januar 2012)

...


----------



## OldboyX (10. Januar 2012)

Naja, wenn ich eine SSD hätte, würd ich sicher auch die Games draufhauen, die ich grad aktuell zocke.


----------



## mristau (10. Januar 2012)

Also wenn SSD, dann fürs Betriebssystem, rein für Spiele halte ich für unsinnig, der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil wird jedesmal wieder zunichte gemacht, weil das System die Windows Befehle/DirectX/etc.. aufruft beim spielen.
Bei ner 64GB sollte man außer Betriebssystem nicht mehr viel drauf packen, vllt ein paar wichtige Programme, da der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil schnell weg ist, wenn die Platte voll ist.
Ab 100GB kann man auch mal Spiele mit drauf packen.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Januar 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Also wenn SSD, dann fürs Betriebssystem, rein für Spiele halte ich für unsinnig, der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil wird jedesmal wieder zunichte gemacht, weil das System die Windows Befehle/DirectX/etc.. aufruft beim spielen.
> Bei ner 64GB sollte man außer Betriebssystem nicht mehr viel drauf packen, vllt ein paar wichtige Programme, da der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil schnell weg ist, wenn die Platte voll ist.
> Ab 100GB kann man auch mal Spiele mit drauf packen.



Wasn das fürn Schmarrn.

Wenn ich ne 64 GB SSD habe und für Windows + Programme (die der Durschnittsgamer so braucht) gehen ca. 30 GB drauf, dann kann ich uff jeden Fall noch die 2 Spiele die ich aktuell zocke da mit draufhauen. Da muss man sicherlich keine 30 GB freihalten nur um lustig zu sein....

Außer natürlich man lässt die Eigenen Dateien auf C:\Users\... und verbraucht den SSD Platz mit 20 GB MP3 und Bildmaterial, die da aus diversen Gründen nicht hingehören (i.e. keine Möglichkeit die Systempartition zu formatieren ohne diese Daten zu verlieren, wichtige Daten auf SSD speichern ist fahrlässt, da die Ausfallquote deutlich höher liegt als bei herkömmlichen SSDs und gerade bei Bildern oder MP3s braucht man den SSD Geschwindigkeitsvorteil nun mal wirklich überhaupt nicht, da profitieren Spiele dann schon deutlich mehr wenns um Ladezeiten und mögliche Nachladeruckler geht).


----------



## mristau (11. Januar 2012)

Windows 7 an sich braucht mal 10GB min. da sollte man durchaus nochmal 10GB freihalten dazu noch 5-10GB wichtige Programme wären 30GB
Meine Systemplatte ist mit 40GB belegt, nur Windows, paar Programme, keine MP3, keine Dokumente und kein Spiel. Und das Benutzerverzeichnis ist nur noch als Link dort.

Ich hab nur gesagt, dass man die SSD nicht komplett voll machen und bei Spielen mit bis 10-30GB Installations Größe ist eh nicht mehr viel Platz für Spiele.
Ich hab auch nur geschrieben, es passt nicht mehr so viel drauf. Ist die SSD komplett voll, verringert sich der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil.

Und eine SSD rein für Spiele bleibt Blödsinn, wenn man nicht Windows auch auf ne SSD macht, weil die ganzen Spiele die Windows API benutzen und somit dauernd auf der normalen HDD gelesen werden muss.

Und na ja, was wirklich profitiert von SSDs sind Video- oder Bildbearbeitungs Programme, oder auch Musikbearbeitung.
Bei Spielen ist das einzige, das runter geht die Ladezeit. Nur wegen ner SSD wird keiner plötzlich 20fps mehr kriegen.

Grundsätzlich ist es auch vom Geschwindigkeitsvorteil besser, System und Programme/Spiele zu trennen


----------



## OldboyX (11. Januar 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Windows 7 an sich braucht mal 10GB min. da sollte man durchaus nochmal 10GB freihalten dazu noch 5-10GB wichtige Programme wären 30GB
> Meine Systemplatte ist mit 40GB belegt, nur Windows, paar Programme, keine MP3, keine Dokumente und kein Spiel. Und das Benutzerverzeichnis ist nur noch als Link dort.
> 
> Ich hab nur gesagt, dass man die SSD nicht komplett voll machen und bei Spielen mit bis 10-30GB Installations Größe ist eh nicht mehr viel Platz für Spiele.
> Ich hab auch nur geschrieben, es passt nicht mehr so viel drauf. Ist die SSD komplett voll, verringert sich der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil.



Und weil eh nicht mehr Platz für viele Spiele ist, verhindert das, dass man überhaupt welche draufmacht? 



> Und eine SSD rein für Spiele bleibt Blödsinn, wenn man nicht Windows auch auf ne SSD macht, weil die ganzen Spiele die Windows API benutzen und somit dauernd auf der normalen HDD gelesen werden muss.



Niemand hier hat davon gesprochen eine SSD rein für Spiele zu benutzen außer dir. Gegen welche Phantome argumentierst du hier? Ich hätte jedenfalls bei einer 64 GB SSD auch noch 1-2 Spiele Platz und ich könnte auf der Systemplatte auch noch Platz freischaufeln wenn ich nicht zu faul wäre mir die Mühe zu machen. Diese 1-2 Spiele würde ich definitiv auch auf die SSD schieben, aufgrund der kürzeren Ladezeiten und geringeren Nachladeruckler. Wäre ja auch schön blöd das nicht zu tun.



> Und na ja, was wirklich profitiert von SSDs sind Video- oder Bildbearbeitungs Programme, oder auch Musikbearbeitung.
> Bei Spielen ist das einzige, das runter geht die Ladezeit. Nur wegen ner SSD wird keiner plötzlich 20fps mehr kriegen.



Die Programme kannst auch auf der SSD haben, aber die Daten nicht unbedingt, schließlich sind die von dir genannten Aufgaben entweder sowieso leicht zu erledigen (wenn jemand sich nicht professionell damit beschäftigt) oder jemand arbeitet wirklich im Profibereich und die Dinger sind alle wieder massiv CPU-limitiert. Zusätzlich kann ich nur wiederholen, dass ich nicht empfehlen kann irgendwelche Daten auf einer SSD liegen zu lassen, die Dinger haben einer zu hohe Ausfallquote dafür im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Festplatten. Außerdem reden wir hier immer noch von einem Gamer PC. Ich verstehe nicht wieso dieses Argument jedes mal kommt, als würden alle zu Hause Video, Bild und Musikbearbeitung betreiben (in einem Umfang und einer Professionalität, die es rechtfertigt den PC darauf auszulegen). Das ist doch völlig weltfremd.



> Grundsätzlich ist es auch vom Geschwindigkeitsvorteil besser, System und Programme/Spiele zu trennen



Spiel X mit auf der SSD zu haben ist dennoch um Längen schneller, als es auf einer 2. herkömmlichen Festplatte zu haben. Sehe hier kein Argument.


----------



## Yaglan (11. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn ich keine ahnung mehr habe von Computer hardware. Weiss ich dennoch das ich bei so ner kleinen Festplatte von 64gigabite keine Spiele mehr drauf tue und nur das Betriebssystem und die Updates.
Ich habe af den Rechner hier nur WoW und SW Tor drauf und die beiden spiele fressen ja schon fast 50 Gigabyte. 

Andere frage? Bei einen selbstzusammen gebauten PC wie sollten da die kenntisse von Computer sein?
Wie gesagt ich habe mich seit jahren nicht mehr damit beschäftigt. Wenn ich es zb auch nicht wüsste würde ich zb eine Gforces 8600 besser halten als eine Gforces 560. Wenn man von den preisen absieht........

Wenn man doch ein wenig ahnung haben sollte lohnt es sich dann einen rechner zusammen bauen zu lassen oder doch lieber nen fertig PC? obwohl es da schon horror Firmen gibt. Packatbell kann ich absolut nicht leiden.


----------



## OldboyX (11. Januar 2012)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich keine ahnung mehr habe von Computer hardware. Weiss ich dennoch das ich bei so ner kleinen Festplatte von 64gigabite keine Spiele mehr drauf tue und nur das Betriebssystem und die Updates.
> Ich habe af den Rechner hier nur WoW und SW Tor drauf und die beiden spiele fressen ja schon fast 50 Gigabyte.



Kannst ja dann entscheiden wenn es soweit ist, wenn du deine Systemplatte halbwegs ordentlich pflegst, kannst du da sicher eines der beiden Games auch draufmachen. SWTOR hat bei mir "nur" 18 GB, hätte sicherlich Platz. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man das nicht versuchsweise hin und herschieben könnte und außerdem sind WoW und SWTOR ja nicht die einzigen beiden Spiele die es gibt.



> Andere frage? Bei einen selbstzusammen gebauten PC wie sollten da die kenntisse von Computer sein?
> Wie gesagt ich habe mich seit jahren nicht mehr damit beschäftigt. Wenn ich es zb auch nicht wüsste würde ich zb eine Gforces 8600 besser halten als eine Gforces 560. Wenn man von den preisen absieht........



Brauchst gar keine Kenntnisse, bei den hier vorgeschlagenen Portalen kannst du gegen Aufpreis die Sachen immer auch zusammenbauen lassen und es wird das Betriebssystem für dich installiert. Wenn du es selbst zusammenbauen willst, weil du dadurch noch Geld sparen kannst, solltest du 
a) Geduld und etwas Zeit haben
b) selbstständig Lernen können (dich über Google weiterbilden zb.)
c) verstehend Lesen können (brauchst du für b) und dafür die Anleitungen zu verstehen)
e) ein vernünftiges Schraubenzieherset 
f) Fähig sein Windows zu installieren (was aber auch mit a), b) und c) kein Problem sein sollte)



> Wenn man doch ein wenig ahnung haben sollte lohnt es sich dann einen rechner zusammen bauen zu lassen oder doch lieber nen fertig PC? obwohl es da schon horror Firmen gibt. Packatbell kann ich absolut nicht leiden.



Naja, zusammenbauen lassen oder fertig PC ist für den Kunden dasselbe. Hier im Forum meinen wir mit dieser Unterscheidung, dass du kein Fertigprodukt kaufen sollst, bei dem minderwertige Komponenten verwendet werden und du preislich übervorteilt wirst. Stattdessen solltest du auf jeden Fall lieber bei einem der vorgeschlagenen Portale den Konfigurator nutzen und eben wahlweise die Einzelteile bestellen oder den Zusammenbau mit dazunehmen. Diese Preis/Leistung erreicht der "FertigPC" nie oder nur sehr selten.


----------



## Xuno (12. Januar 2012)

Ich selbst würde mir den pc selbst zusammen bauen lassen, erstens da es mMn Spaß macht und zweitens weil es einfach billiger wird dadurch.

Wenn ich dir jetzt einfach mal nen gutes system vorschlagen könnte würde das folgendermaßen aussehen :

Cpu : Intel core i5 2500K (Der i7 ist für dich als gamer einfach nur unnötig, der i5 hat reichlich power und viel Luft nach oben was übertakten angeht. Grade durch dir K version bei der du über den Multiplikator ganz leicht übertakten kannst. 

Ram : Da würde ich 8GB ddr 3 ram nehmen, 1333 mhz dürften da genügen der sprung auf 1600 mhz lohnt sich da bei deinen Ansprüchen überhaupt nicht. Marke spielt da nicht so die rolle. Kingston ist aber gut

Graka : Das herzstück deines pc. Und grade da die verdammt kurzlebig sind würde ich da etwas mehr investieren. Ich selbst habe die gtx570 soc von gigabyte und kann nur sagen dass das ding power hat ohne ende. Von den werten kommt sie gut und gerne an eine 580 ran. Mit der läuft definitiv alles auf ultra.

Motherboard : da würde ich von asrock( ja diese marke hat sich in den letzten jahren unglaublich positiv entwickelt, und produziert nun sehr hochwertige mainboards) das extreme gen 3 empfehlen. Wenn ich zu hause bin gucke ich nochmal wegen dem genauen namen.

Nt : hier reicht das enermax modu 82+ vollkommen aus. Ist günstig, leise und einfach gut.

SSD ist meiner meinung nach ein luxus den man nicht brauch.

An deiner stelle würde ich darauf achten dass der pc eine intel cpu hat, da die leistungsmäßig amd derzeit einfach um ein vielfaches überlegen sind.
I7 ist auch für dich schmarn da dir meisten spiele noch kein HT ( hyperthreading ) unterstützen.

Viele grüße


----------



## Night2010 (12. Januar 2012)

Erstmal geht es nur um die Hardware die wirklich gebraucht wird.

Board: ASUS M5A97 Pro AM3+ ~80€

CPU: AMD FX-8120 8x3,1Ghz (freier Multi) ~182€

Speicher: 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws 1600 ~37€

Grafikkarte: GTX 570 ~260€

Netzteil: be quiet Pure Power CM 530W ~65€


-----------------------------------------625€------------------------------------------

Da hast du sagar noch was über für ne Soundkarte, oder/und einen anständigen Kühler.
Oder eben ein schöner 24" dazu. Ne 128GB SSD wäre da auch drin, die kostet ~120€.

Zusammenbauen kann das auch der Händler bei dir, oder du selber. Das ist ganz einfach, da passt jedes Teil nur dahin wo es hin gehört.


----------



## bemuehung (12. Januar 2012)

Bulldozer 8 Core einiges  < i5-2500K



> Nt : hier reicht das enermax modu 82+ vollkommen aus. Ist günstig, leise und einfach gut.


gut ja aber günstig ist was anderes , zumindest was P/L angeht



> Graka : Das herzstück deines pc. Und grade da die verdammt kurzlebig sind würde ich da etwas mehr investieren. Ich selbst habe die gtx570 soc von gigabyte und kann nur sagen dass das ding power hat ohne ende. Von den werten kommt sie gut und gerne an eine 580 ran. Mit der läuft definitiv alles auf ultra.


Herzstück bei mir zumindest eher Board + CPU


----------



## Tilhor (12. Januar 2012)

Hardware die wirklich gebraucht wird... Dann ein Bulldozer!? Dann noch einer der stark stromfressenden 8-Kerner welche gegen jeden Intel 4-Kerner verlieren?... Oh mein Gott...

i5-2400 ~160&#8364;
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 (NICHT GEN3!!!) ~100&#8364;
8GB Teamgroup Elite DIMM ~30&#8364;
be quiet! E9 580W ~100&#8364;
Nvidia GTX560 Ti 448 ~250&#8364;

Das wären insgesamt 640&#8364;.
Bessere CPU (fürs Gaming), mehr als ausreichende Grafikkarte und sonst passt da alles.


----------



## bemuehung (12. Januar 2012)

i5-2400 auch relativ sinnfrei wenn ich schon ca. 165Euro ausgebe dann gleich den 2500K für momentan leider um die 190-195Euro

schon wegen des Wiederverkaufswerts wenn es dazu kommen sollte

480W CM würde auch reichen , ob E8 oder E9 relativ egal


----------



## Xuno (12. Januar 2012)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]CPU: AMD FX-8120 8x3,1Ghz (freier Multi) ~182€[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Davon würde ich dir leider sofort und drigend abraten, diese 8 Core AMD's sehen zwar auf den ersten Blick billig und schnell aus hängen aber bei Benchmarks dem i5 und dem i7 um Kilometer hinterher.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Tu es dir in heuten Zeiten nicht an, nimm keinen AMD. Ich bin keineswegs ein Intel Fanboy oder sowas, meine erste CPU war nen 64 3000+, aber dannach hat AMD im Vergleich zu Intel leider nur noch Mist auf den Markt geworfen.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]





> [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]gut ja aber günstig ist was anderes , zumindest was P/L angeht[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Schon, aber beim Netzteil ist definitiv das falsche Ende um zu sparen.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]





> [/font]





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Herzstück bei mir zumindest eher Board + CPU[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Die CPU die ich gepostet habe reicht hinten und vorne für aktuelle Spiele, ich behaupte einfach mal, dass er in 2-3 Jahren mit dem Ding immernoch die meisten Spiele flüssig spielen kann. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und mit diesem Board kann der TE eigentlich auch wenig falsch machen, wenn es nicht reicht einfach das Extreme 4 nehmen. Ich habe es verbaut und bin vollkommen zufrieden.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Die 560 Ti ist auch eine Alternative zur 570 SOC, doch muss man da auf den Hersteller aufpassen, da die 560Ti bei so manchem Hersteller so laut werden kann wie ne startende Boeing. Und ich denke das liegt nicht im Interesse eines jeden Gamers [/font]


----------



## bemuehung (12. Januar 2012)

ja is schon richtig die generellen Aussagen betrachte ich als falsch


----------



## Tilhor (13. Januar 2012)

Naja, der Leistungsunterschied zwischen dem i5-2500K und dem i5-2400 sind vielleicht 3%-4%.
Das merkt man aktiv nur in Benchmarks.
Und da der TE ja fast zu Fertig-Rechnern gegriffen hat, glaube ich nicht das er durch das "K" einen nutzen zieht.
Ich glaube er wird ganz sicher nicht übertakten.
Aber bei der GTX560 Ti 448 reichen 480W?


----------



## bemuehung (13. Januar 2012)

3-4%


----------



## Xuno (13. Januar 2012)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Naja, der Leistungsunterschied zwischen dem i5-2500K und dem i5-2400 sind vielleicht 3%-4%.
> Das merkt man aktiv nur in Benchmarks.
> Und da der TE ja fast zu Fertig-Rechnern gegriffen hat, glaube ich nicht das er durch das "K" einen nutzen zieht.
> Ich glaube er wird ganz sicher nicht übertakten.
> Aber bei der GTX560 Ti 448 reichen 480W?



Den 2500 gibt es auch ohne k version. Den könnte man auch nehmen.
Und bei 480 watt kommt es definitiv auf den Hersteller des netzteils an und ob das NT genügend ampere auf der schiene für die Graka hat. Das ist allea sehr herateller bedingt.


----------



## Night2010 (13. Januar 2012)

In nem Benchmark mögen 5% mehr Leistung viel sein, aber lass es im nem Spiel 1-3fps sein, das merkt niemand.

Ich gebe euch ja Recht, ein I5 reicht da auch, nur kostet der das gleiche bzw. etwas mehr.

Dazu kommt, das in Benchmarks Intel immer besser ist, das war schon immer so, nur sind die CPUs nicht wirklich schneller.
Daher sollte man immer nach dem Preis gucken, und da war AMD bis jetzt immer günstiger was das PL angeht.

Und jemand der Spielt und sich ne Grafikkarte rein baut die 150-200 Watt zieht, den interessiert auch nicht der Stromverbrauch einer CPU.
Im Idle brauchen die eh nicht viel und unter Last dürfte der Verbrauch egal sein. Jemand der sich gedanken über den Stromverbrauch macht dem sollte klar sein, das anständige Leistung nunmal Strom kostet.


----------



## Soulii (13. Januar 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, das in Benchmarks Intel immer besser ist, das war schon immer so, nur sind die CPUs nicht wirklich schneller.
> Daher sollte man immer nach dem Preis gucken, und da war AMD bis jetzt immer günstiger was das PL angeht.



selten so viel unfug gelesen...


----------



## Tilhor (13. Januar 2012)

Der FX-8150 zieht alleine in manchen Systemen unter Last mal eben fast soviel Strom wie ein i7-980X...
Das ist wirklich viel was er verbraucht.
Und ein i5-2500K ist in den meisten Anwendungsgebieten schneller als der Bulldozer. Nicht nur in Benchmarks.
Nicht umsonst ist Intel teurer 
In manchen Anwendungen frisst der FX sogar mehr Strom als der i7-3960X... Und der ist schon ein extremer Stromfresser!

Gamestar Test


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

Ich schreib aus lauter vorfreude auf meinen bestellten PC mal die wichtigsten Daten auf.

Alienware Aurora : ALX Matte Black 875W Chassis 1 S

Processor : Intel Core i7-3930K (Six Core, 12MB Cache) Overclocked up to 3.9Ghz 
Memory : 8192MB (4x2G 1600MHz DDR3 Quad Channel 
Hard Drive : 1TB SATA 6Gb/s (7200RPM) 32MB Cache 
Graphics : 1.5GB GDDR5 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 
Sound : Integrated HDA 7.1 Dolby Digital capability


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich schreib aus lauter vorfreude auf meinen bestellten PC mal die wichtigsten Daten auf.
> 
> Alienware Aurora : ALX Matte Black 875W Chassis 1 S
> 
> ...



Was willst du denn damit machen?


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Was willst du denn damit machen?



sorry aber ich versteh die Frage nicht :-)


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> sorry aber ich versteh die Frage nicht :-)



Was du mit dem PC machen willst / wie willst du ihn verwenden / für was?


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

Na zum Zocken für was sonst.


----------



## bemuehung (13. Januar 2012)

ohne den Preis zu kennen sag ich schonmal zu teuer und CPU ist auch OP

ne GTX580 würd ich auch nichtmehr kaufen

Netzteil viel zu gross


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> ohne den Preis zu kennen sag ich schonmal zu teuer und CPU ist auch OP
> 
> ne GTX580 würd ich auch nichtmehr kaufen



da hast du recht, war für mich auch hart an der grenze...und was mich aufregt ist, dass er jetzt schon etwas heruntergesetzt wurde und ich ihn noch nicht mal bekommen habe. Die bekommen noch was zu hören von mir.

doch doch die passt schon...spiele im moment noch mit einer GTX260.


----------



## bemuehung (13. Januar 2012)

mach doch mal konkrete Angaben und ungefähres Budget dann kann man da mehr zu sagen 

Auflösung des Monitors wäre nicht ganz unwichtig


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

also wegen dem smiley^^

Pc hat 2600 CHF gekostet.

optimale Bildschirm auflösung ist 1920x1080.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Januar 2012)

Das Teil kostet warscheinlich locker 2000,- und ist zum zocken genauso gut wie der 850,- Euro PC aus dem Zusammenstellungsthread. Nur so als Info.


----------



## Konov (13. Januar 2012)

Jo, bei Alienware bezahlste das futuristische Gehäuse mit dem Namen und dem Logo drauf, mehr nicht. ^^

Kein Mensch braucht 800 Watt Netzteile und ne GTX580. Selbst wenn man 2 Monitore hat, käme man mit bester Ausstattung günstiger weg.


----------



## Xuno (13. Januar 2012)

War mMn auch ein ziemlicher Fehlkauf. Hättest mit Marke Eigenbau bestimmt 50% oder wahrscheinlich noch mehr gespart.
Und so ein Burner ist der PC dann in der Preisklasse auch nicht, für 2000€ hättes du dir mit Marke Eigenbau ne richtige Bestie basteln können.

Die CPU ist völlig schwachsinnig, zum Rendern macht die was her, zum zocke völlig überflüssig, das Potenzial wirst du nie ausschöpfen kommen und wenn es dir darum ging Geld zu sparen dadurch dass du später keinen neuen PC mehr kaufen musst, dann wärst du vermutlich sogar mit zwei selbstgebauten billiger davon gekommen 
Aber nunja, wenn man den PC wegen nem Alienkopf kaufen will, dann bezahlt man wohl so viel. Ich habe irgendwo mal gehört es soll so was ähnliches auch mit nem angebissenen Apfel geben ... hmmm...

Aber naja, jedem das seine


----------



## bemuehung (13. Januar 2012)

hast du den Rechner schon ? ansonsten kannst doch stornieren o.ä.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

Jungs jungs!
darüber war ich mir völlig im klaren, als ich das ding bestellt habe. mein jetziger pc ist auch selbst zusammengestellt.
aber selbst der hat 2100chf gekostet und war vor über 3 jahren auch bei weitem nicht top. in der schweiz muss man halt so um das rum ausgeben für einen ordentlichen zocker pc.

und habt ihr euch mal das ALX gehäuse angesehen? dafür würde ich töten...das ist der oberhammer :-) 

ah ja und btw...keine soger der six core wird schon gebraucht^^
und ich benötige jetzt schon ein 850w netzteil.


----------



## bemuehung (13. Januar 2012)

> und ich benötige jetzt schon ein 850w netzteil.



Weshalb ? 



> und habt ihr euch mal das ALX gehäuse angesehen? dafür würde ich töten...das ist der oberhammer :-)



für mich sind das Plastikbomber da bevorzuge ich eher z.b. n schönen LianLi

aber Gehäuse mehr oder weniger Geschmackssache?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und habt ihr euch mal das ALX gehäuse angesehen? dafür würde ich töten...das ist der oberhammer :-)



Hässlich ... aber jedem das seine


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> Weshalb ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




möglicherweise um den strombedarf zu decken.

jo gehäuse sind wohl geschmack sache.


----------



## Soulii (13. Januar 2012)

den strombedarf von was denn bitte ?


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

eh wollt ihr mich verarschen...für irgend einen grund wird es wohl 850w netzteile geben oder meint ihr nicht auch?
ist ja zum kotzen hier.


----------



## Pickpocket (13. Januar 2012)

Dann such mal die Komponenten alle nach zb bei Alternate und schau dir den Stromverbrauch von jenen an. Du wirst feststellen Grafikkarte, Mainboard und CPU schiessen den Bock zwar ab mit +- 130W jedes aber dann wären das noch 390W + 50W maximal für die restlichen Komponenten wobei 30W realisticher wäre. Die 850W teile sind für Server PC's oder so da aber n normaler Haus-/GamingPC kommt mit nem 450W max 550W Netzteil aus 
E: Deine CPU frisst 130W laut Hersteller, deine Graka +- 250W (oO) und dein Mainboard wird die 200W Marke sicher net knacken, der Rest frisst sogut wie keinen Strom, sogar der Lüfter frisst max 20W, dann sag mir mal wie du da n 850W Netzteil brauchst ^.^


----------



## Xuno (13. Januar 2012)

Pickpocket schrieb:


> Dann such mal die Komponenten alle nach zb bei Alternate und schau dir den Stromverbrauch von jenen an. Du wirst feststellen Grafikkarte, Mainboard und CPU schiessen den Bock zwar ab mit +- 130W jedes aber dann wären das noch 390W + 50W maximal für die restlichen Komponenten wobei 30W realisticher wäre. Die 850W teile sind für Server PC's oder so da aber n normaler Haus-/GamingPC kommt mit nem 450W max 550W Netzteil aus
> E: Deine CPU frisst 130W laut Hersteller, deine Graka +- 250W (oO) und dein Mainboard wird die 200W Marke sicher net knacken, der Rest frisst sogut wie keinen Strom, sogar der Lüfter frisst max 20W, dann sag mir mal wie du da n 850W Netzteil brauchst ^.^



Das stimmt leider. 850 W sind größtenteils für Server und riesige RAID Server... 850W wirst du selbst mit SLI nicht mal ansatzweise ausschöpfen...

Und desweiteren bin ich mir sicher, dass man in der Schweiz nicht 1700€ bezahlen muss um an einen guten PC zu kommen, klar die Versandskosten sind geringfügig teurer, aber doch nicht 1000 € 




> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]eh wollt ihr mich verarschen...für irgend einen grund wird es wohl 850w netzteile geben oder meint ihr nicht auch?[/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ist ja zum kotzen hier.[/font]



Denk bitte nicht, dass wir dich hier angreifen wollen, es geht nur darum dich vor eventuellen (wenn es nicht schon zu spät ist) unnötigen Kosten zu schützen. Wenn du umbedingt einen Alienware PC haben wolltest und es wegen des Gehäuses usw gekauft hast, dann sag das einfach so und ich denke die Leute werden es akzeptieren 

Viele Grüße


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

Pickpocket schrieb:


> Dann such mal die Komponenten alle nach zb bei Alternate und schau dir den Stromverbrauch von jenen an. Du wirst feststellen Grafikkarte, Mainboard und CPU schiessen den Bock zwar ab mit +- 130W jedes aber dann wären das noch 390W + 50W maximal für die restlichen Komponenten wobei 30W realisticher wäre. Die 850W teile sind für Server PC's oder so da aber n normaler Haus-/GamingPC kommt mit nem 450W max 550W Netzteil aus
> E: Deine CPU frisst 130W laut Hersteller, deine Graka +- 250W (oO) und dein Mainboard wird die 200W Marke sicher net knacken, der Rest frisst sogut wie keinen Strom, sogar der Lüfter frisst max 20W, dann sag mir mal wie du da n 850W Netzteil brauchst ^.^



nein werde ich nicht...ist mir letzten endes völlig egal.
wenn eben ein 850w netzteil dabei ist oder bei alienware sogar ein 875w dann ist es eben so. Wahl hatte ich keine und an der stromrechnung einen grossen unterschied feststellen, wirst du auch nicht.

also schönes wochen ende


----------



## Soulii (13. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> eh wollt ihr mich verarschen...für irgend einen grund wird es wohl 850w netzteile geben oder meint ihr nicht auch?
> ist ja zum kotzen hier.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon schlimm, wenn leute mit so viel unwissenheit sich zeug kaufen und meinen dann auch noch das würde so passen.

fakt ist nunmal , dass der pc extrem überteuert ist, total mumpitz zusammengestellt ist und du leider keinerlei ahnung hast


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

Xuno schrieb:


> Denk bitte nicht, dass wir dich hier angreifen wollen, es geht nur darum dich vor eventuellen (wenn es nicht schon zu spät ist) unnötigen Kosten zu schützen. Wenn du umbedingt einen Alienware PC haben wolltest und es wegen des Gehäuses usw gekauft hast, dann sag das einfach so und ich denke die Leute werden es akzeptieren
> 
> Viele Grüße



komisch ich dachte das hätte ich.



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Jungs jungs!
> darüber war ich mir völlig im klaren, als ich das ding bestellt habe. mein jetziger pc ist auch selbst zusammengestellt.
> aber selbst der hat 2100chf gekostet und war vor über 3 jahren auch bei weitem nicht top. in der schweiz muss man halt so um das rum ausgeben für einen ordentlichen zocker pc.
> 
> ...


----------



## bemuehung (13. Januar 2012)

nicht angegriffen fühlen  das ist normaler Ton in der "Szene" wenn man das so bezeichnen will


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> schon schlimm, wenn leute mit so viel unwissenheit sich zeug kaufen und meinen dann auch noch das würde so passen.
> 
> fakt ist nunmal , dass der pc extrem überteuert ist, total mumpitz zusammengestellt ist und du leider keinerlei ahnung hast



so ein riesen schrott wie du behauptest kanns nicht sein, aber du wirst es ja wissen.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> nicht angegriffen fühlen  das ist normaler Ton in der "Szene" wenn man das so bezeichnen will



tu ich nicht
aber geil finde ich, dass sich niemand für mich freuen kann.
es sagen mir bloss alle was ich eh schon weiss, dass ich die marke zahle :-)


----------



## bemuehung (13. Januar 2012)

*freu* 

nee ich kann mich da persönlich nicht freuen sry , aber die CPU ist schon top die hält einige Jahre (min 5 Jahre prophezeie ich mal da auch gut übertaktbar)

Grafikkarten sind zu schnelllebig die wirst wahrscheinlich schon in 2 Jahren tauschen müssen


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Januar 2012)

Für mich wärs rausgeschmissenes Geld, aber wenn du DELL subventionieren willst, kannst du das gerne tun 

Wenn ich virtuelle Maschienen laufen lassen würde, dann würde ich, wenn ich genug Geld hätte mir einen PC mit solch einer CPU kaufen (allerdings dann 12 oder 24 GB RAM, weil das Teil einen Tripple Channel RAM-Controller hat)


----------



## bemuehung (13. Januar 2012)

solange man sich für das Teil nicht verschulden muss  und du mit dem Gehäuse zufrieden bist 

bissl Ram ist auch mal schnell nachgestöpselt

nächste mal kaufst dann sicher was selbst Zusammengestelltes , hält aber noch ne ganze Ecke das System ausser halt die Grafikkarte das ist aber normal


----------



## Littlecool (13. Januar 2012)

Kann man die Alienware Dinger eig. übertakten? 

Kenns von den Dell XPS die konnte/kann man ja nicht übertakten.

Wenns ned geht dann isses ja schon nen fail das ne K CPU drin is 



Edit: Ja, ich weis das da stand "Overclocked up to 3,9GHz" aber das is doch auch nur der turbo wie 1155 ne?

Dann sind es grade mal 100mhz.... 
Sagt dann DELL so hoch und nicht weiter bzw tiefer?!?


Aso... 850 Watt kann man locker mit SLI etc auslasten...


----------



## Ol@f (13. Januar 2012)

Naja sollte egtl schon so auf 4,5 - 4,8 zu übertakten sein und es sollte auch beim alienwaredingens klappen.


----------

